# My newest weapon



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ken, you realise that 40% of the fish you catch with that rod now belong to me dont you?

oh, and 30% also belong to Dodge who was kind enough to take it off FishinDan and meet me one rainy Gold Coast evening so that i could collect it...

oh, and theres 15% for the hardware shop that i got the pvc pipe from

..and 10% for the courier too.

enjoy that 5% mate....you've earnt it!

seriously---it looks and feels like a great combo. Hope it lands you the big one!!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

To good effect I hope - better plan on a good trip report 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Remember to leash it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> DON'T JINX ME!!!!! :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol:


just dont take it out to the FAD :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Extremely cool rig Kraley!........Otto's at Drummoyne rate the drop shot rods as being great bang for your bucks...next step up being the senstive tipped $500 specialist japanese rods for their little trout plugs...I confess to having gone berko and getting similar rigs with a 500 sized reel...awesome to see a rod bend and reel scream going ultralight!2500 reels are rather large at times!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad you like it Kraley!

I've owned alot of those dropshots, and to me, they are one of the best rods for the price on the market. My 2 piece ones have been bashed around, kept in a drawer in a landcruiser (while offroad), dropped, fallen on (damn beer), moved, etc etc and have only ever had one break... And that's cause the tip got caught in a chain link fence when I was trying to cast.... I could see the trevally feeding and REALLY wanted to get one, but the gap in the fence wasn't quite big enough :lol: That 6'10 one is the best of the lot though. It's long enough to give really long casts on light weight lures/placcies (Even unweighted), but also has enough grunt in the bottom end to hold onto decent fish.

And as for the Symmetre, well, a reel that winds itself when you move it.... That's just plain smooth! 

Hope it gets you many fish mate. It's certainly done me well in the short time I used it.

And thanks again to all those involved in the "hand-over procedure"


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like a real AKFF effort to get that outfit to the buyer!!
Good luck and catch heaps - you'll need to as you're only getting 5% of the catch!!!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> And thanks again to all those involved in the "hand-over procedure"


Heh, I'd call it more of a ceremony


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have exactly the same setup Ken, it a a very nice outfit.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Kraley, I hope FishinDan gave you 12 months money back warranty with that? Pete


----------

